# Wild Mourning Dove



## was-lilmomma

Hello all,
I am new hear and new to having a dove. I found a baby dove about 5 weeks ago. I hand fed it till it can eat on it's own. I named him Cocoa, and he comes to me when I call him. I was going to let him free but he doesn't want to leave me. I was wondering if I kept him as a pet, do I need a permit to own him in New York State? 

Elizabeth


----------



## Pidgey

Picture? What kind of dove?

Pidgey


----------



## was-lilmomma

Pidgey said:


> Picture? What kind of dove?
> 
> Pidgey



It's a Mourning Dove. This pic is from about 2 weeks ago. I can get a recent one if you want.

Elizabeth


----------



## Pidgey

That little bit of white on the front of the wing... let's see a later picture.

Pidgey


----------



## Libis

In the US it is illegal to keep as a pet if it is a mourning dove or white-winged dove. (gonna say mourning since you're in New York.) This is because they are under the Migratory Bird Act. A lot of people keep them anyway, but do be warned that if the wrong person finds out they'll take her away and fine you.

At the same time, this bird may be an unreleasable. If nothing else, it would need a lot of work with other mourning doves at a rehab center or something before being releasable. Otherwise she would starve or be eaten.


----------



## spirit wings

lilmomma said:


> Hello all,
> I am new hear and new to having a dove. I found a baby dove about 5 weeks ago. I hand fed it till it can eat on it's own. I named him Cocoa, and he comes to me when I call him. I was going to let him free but he doesn't want to leave me. I was wondering if I kept him as a pet, do I need a permit to own him in New York State?
> 
> Elizabeth


yes they want rehabbers to have a license. They are trained on what to do and what not to do.. like minimum handling and talking to the bird because it is supposed to be released if possible. with him bonded to you that is going to be problematic. That is why they want trained people..so they don't treat it as a pet because it is a wild bird.


----------



## was-lilmomma

I understand about licensed rehabbers trained to do what they do, which is why I was asking about getting a permit to own a mourning dove. I think I did a pretty good job hand raising the dove. I only handled it when necessary, but I let it have full use of my house to get exercise so it could build it's wing muscles. I put him in a cage only at night.


----------



## spirit wings

lilmomma said:


> I understand about licensed rehabbers trained to do what they do, which is why I was asking about getting a permit to own a mourning dove. I think I did a pretty good job hand raising the dove. I only handled it when necessary, but I let it have full use of my house to get exercise so it could build it's wing muscles. I put him in a cage only at night.


They would only allow a lisenced rehabber to keep a bird that was unreleasable, meaning not able to fly or fend for itself in the wild and only for education purposes ..not as a pet..because they are not pets so to speak but wild birds. so any healthy wild bird should be released..and the folks who know when and how are trained to do it the right way.


----------



## Libis

spirit wings said:


> They would only allow a lisenced rehabber to keep a bird that was unreleasable, meaning not able to fly or fend for itself in the wild and only for education purposes ..not as a pet..because they are not pets so to speak but wild birds. so any healthy wild bird should be released..and the folks who know when and how are trained to do it the right way.


Exactly, and the problem is that this bird will need a lot of time before it can survive learning from other doves in a controlled rehab-type environment. It is an able-bodied bird, so the feds/state are not going to want to just give you a license so you can have her as a pet (plus, you can't just snap your fingers and become a rehabber--please see my link at the bottom of my post.) They will want her to live in the wild because she's healthy. I'm sorry, but that's the law. 

Here's a big chunk of the federal law we're talking about: 

http://www.fws.gov/laws/lawsdigest/migtrea.html


> The original 1918 statute implemented the 1916 Convention between the U.S. and Great Britain (for Canada) for the protection of migratory birds. Later amendments implemented treaties between the U.S. and Mexico, the U.S. and Japan, and the U.S. and the Soviet Union (now Russia).
> 
> Specific provisions in the statute include:
> 
> Establishment of a Federal prohibition, unless permitted by regulations, to "pursue, hunt, take, capture, kill, attempt to take, capture or kill, possess, offer for sale, sell, offer to purchase, purchase, deliver for shipment, ship, cause to be shipped, deliver for transportation, transport, cause to be transported, carry, or cause to be carried by any means whatever, receive for shipment, transportation or carriage, or export, at any time, or in any manner, any migratory bird, included in the terms of this Convention . . . for the protection of migratory birds . . . or any part, nest, or egg of any such bird." (16 U.S.C. 703)
> 
> This prohibition applies to birds included in the respective international conventions between the U.S. and Great Britain, the U.S. and Mexico, the U.S. and Japan, and the U.S. and the Russia.
> 
> Authority for the Secretary of the Interior to determine, periodically, when, consistent with the Conventions, "hunting, taking, capture, killing, possession, sale, purchase, shipment, transportation, carriage, or export of any . . .bird, or any part, nest or egg" could be undertaken and to adopt regulations for this purpose. These determinations are to be made based on "due regard to the zones of temperature and to the distribution, abundance, economic value, breeding habits, and times of migratory flight." (16 U.S.C. 704)
> 
> A decree that domestic interstate and international transportation of migratory birds which are taken in violation of this law is unlawful, as well as importation of any migratory birds which are taken in violation of Canadian laws. (16 U.S.C. 705)
> 
> Authority for Interior officials to enforce the provisions of this law, including seizure of birds illegally taken which can be forfeited to the U.S. and disposed of as directed by the courts. (16 U.S.C. 706)
> 
> Establishment of fines for violation of this law, including misdemeanor charges. (16 U.S.C. 707)
> 
> Authority for States to enact and implement laws or regulations to allow for greater protection of migratory birds, provided that such laws are consistent with the respective Conventions and that open seasons do not extend beyond those established at the national level. (16 U.S.C. 708)
> 
> P.L. 105-312 also amends the law to allow the fine for misdemeanor convictions under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act to be up to $15,000 rather than $5000.


It's just that, if you want to follow the law--as you seem to be saying--you cannot keep a healthy mourning dove. 

At the same time, please do not just release her, as she would need to be slowly and carefully taught what to do. If you want to do things legally, this means finding a rehabber to help you. 

(Becoming a wildlife rehabber takes years. Here is some information in case you are interested in doing this in the future: http://www.paws.org/become-rehabilitator.html )


----------



## Libis

lilmomma said:


> I understand about licensed rehabbers trained to do what they do, which is why I was asking about getting a permit to own a mourning dove. I think I did a pretty good job hand raising the dove. I only handled it when necessary, but I let it have full use of my house to get exercise so it could build it's wing muscles. I put him in a cage only at night.


If he comes to you when you call--he isn't wild enough. I feel really mean saying this to you--I know what it's like to get attached to a dove (I have 4 ringnecks and 4 diamonds myself) but he's going to need a rehabber to teach him to be wild. 

A lot of people keep them illegally, and if you feel like risking it that's your decision, but there is no legal way for you to keep a healthy wild bird.


----------



## was-lilmomma

Thanks for everyone's info. I found a rehabber to take him. I will miss him, but it is whats best for the bird.


----------

